# Fall ND Snows



## mikecatt13 (Dec 13, 2014)

Most of the reason that got me interested in fall snows was being able to pull the trigger on other waterfowl species. Do you guys mix your canadas/ducks right in the snow spread or keep them more separate?

We are using my buddies spread which consists of 700-800 socks and 75 full bodies. Would it be worth the investment for me to buy another 100 or so full bodies and put all those closer to the blinds and kill zone and use the socks as filler to make the spread larger. Or just run the 700 socks and 75 bodies that we already have? We also have about 75 fully flocked avian honkers and another 75 flocked head bigfoots honkers (as well as a bunch of mallard floaters)

I'm planning on a week trip but a couple of us can only do a long weekend due to work so trying to land a weekend towards the end of the trip but not risk too much that it's froze up for the weekend. Would like the 2nd-9th be about ideal?

I also have a general idea what area to start, don't mind putting in time and miles to get good hunting and stay a l8ttle further away from the pressure. Do you guys have any suggesuggestions on where to start scouting? Of course PM is fine.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------

